# Quick Revelator kit HELP!!!



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

OK folks - so I have ordered the Zaph Audio Revelator kit from Madisound; however, I added an extra revelator and had them design a new x-over for a 2-way MTM. Here is the link for the 2-way kit that I had modified to an MTM:

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=35_39_412&products_id=8362

They havent started building the crossover yet and I've been second guessing myself for the past two days on if I should have gone with the TMM 2.5 way route or something else. PLEASE help me out with making my mind up before they start the design and I can't change my mind. (The speakers are on their way already so it is just the crossover design I'm having a hard time with.)

The system is going in a 4,000 sq. ft. room and will be mostly used for Home Theater. I listen to a lot of music around the house but I'm usually all over the place when I'm doing it so I'm not sure I would be in the 2.0 sweet spot all the time. I currently have an XTi2000 pushing two small subs that I dont even want to mention but I'm going to be upgrading that as well in the very near future. So the low end will be taken care of but I just want to make sure I get the most out of my money on this project. Lots of cash has already gone into it and I dont want to be kicking myself in the **** later on down the road.

So less crossover (2-way) with seperate woofer(s) is best
vs.
More crossover (2.5 way) with seperate woofer(s) is best

Thanks so much for the help everyone and I'll be sure to keep you posted on my decisions and update build progress when the time comes.


----------



## willy-be (Nov 15, 2006)

Go with Zaph's 2.5 way, because historically Madisound's in house crossover designs haven't been very good.


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

That sounds like a good reason to go with the 2.5 and it is also something I wasnt aware of... thanks a lot for letting me know that.

So I've got a piece of paper and I'm ready to start tallying up the votes. 

1 for 2.5 way / 0 for 2-way...


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

Well if you were wanting more than the 2 way, and learned a MTM wouldn't fly - the next logical step would be the 2.5?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

mgboy said:


> Well if you were wanting more than the 2 way, and learned a MTM wouldn't fly - the next logical step would be the 2.5?


That is the question actually - for my given combination would the 2.5 be better than the 2 way? I havent "learned a MTM wouldn't fly"... that is what I'm asking. :huh:


----------



## willy-be (Nov 15, 2006)

HercDriver said:


> I havent "learned a MTM wouldn't fly"... that is what I'm asking. :huh:


To do the MTM crossover correctly, measurements and testing needs to be done with the drivers mounted in the baffle where they'll be used. Madisound doesn't to this, they create crossovers using the generic driver data published by the speaker mfgrs. This is a less than optimal situation because that data isn't related to the baffle you'd be using. Also they only simulate the crossovers, they don't assemble the speaker and run measurements to see how the design works in the real world.

Zaph's published designs are of course built, tested, and fine tuned with the drivers mounted in the baffle where they'll be used. This guarantees optimal crossover design. 

Clear now?


----------



## HercDriver (May 26, 2008)

willy-be said:


> ...Madisound doesn't to this... Clear now?


CRYSTAL! Thanks for clearing that up for me. So basically it really doesnt matter if a 2 way or 3 way or 12 way could be built better because it would have to be tested and tweaked in the enclosure before it would perform as optimally as the 2.5 setup Zaph has already done this with. :thud::duh::thud::duh::thud:

Again, please excuse my noobness but Madisound kind of left that part out... VERY happy I posted the question here. Thanks again for the help :1eye: Willy! (Pardon the bad joke)


----------

